# رحلتي وانا في مصر



## ابن يسوعنا (7 أبريل 2014)

*دي صور الرحلة 
اللي عملتها السنة دي 
في مصرنا الغالية 
لاديرتنا الرائعة 
في محافظة سوهاج
اتمني انها تنال اعجابكم 
















دي صور من دير الانبا شنودة رئيس المتوحدين 






































ودي بعض الصور من كنيسة الانبا كاراس 






















دي جزء من صور دير القديسة مريم العزراء بجبل اخميم












ودي شجرة الباباظ الموجودة بالدير القديسة العزراء نادر وجودها في مصر 
وسألأت احد رهبان الدير 
فاجاب قائلا انها شجرة الباباظاو الباباذ
وطعم ثمرتها يشبة خليط من المانجو والشمام 
ثم اتجهنا الي دير الشهداء 














وبعد زيارتنا لدير الشهداء اتجهنا الي دير الملاك 
واليكم بعض الصور 


















ثم اتجهنا الي دير 
القديس العظيم 
الأنبا توماس السائح










ثم الي دير ابونا يسي 
بس للأسف الصور اللي هناك 
كلها صور شخصية 
بركة الاماكن المقدسة تكون معكم 
والي هناك خلصت رحلتي الي اديرة اخميم بسوهاج 


المنتدي لا يسمح بأكثر من 25 صورة فقط 
وشكرا لمتابعتكم الغالية 
 *​


----------



## جيلان (7 أبريل 2014)

الصورة الاولى كانت لدير ايه ؟ الى فيها بقايا اعمدة عشان حاسة انى شفتها قبل كدة بس مش فاكرة فين


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 أبريل 2014)

جيلان قال:


> الصورة الاولى كانت لدير ايه ؟ الى فيها بقايا اعمدة عشان حاسة انى شفتها قبل كدة بس مش فاكرة فين


الرب يباركك
للمشاهدة 
دة دير الانبا شنودة رئيس المتوحدين 
الموجود بسوهاج 
وانا منزل صورتة كاملة 
في (رحلة سياحية الجزء الاول )
في المنتدي المسيحي الكتابي العام
شكرا للمرور 
نورتي الموضوع 
​


----------



## جيلان (7 أبريل 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> الرب يباركك
> للمشاهدة
> دة دير الانبا شنودة رئيس المتوحدين
> الموجود بسوهاج
> ...




شكله حلو اوى تحسها شبه المسلات
اصلى اخر مرة رحت الصعيد كان من حوالى عشر سنين وكانت زيارة مكثفة لاديرة كتير فى يومين فنسيت
ربنا يباركك شكرا للرد عقبال كل رحلة


----------



## +ماريا+ (7 أبريل 2014)

*صور جميله اوى يا رمسيس 
بركة اصحاب الاديره الجميله
 دى تكون معانا وتباركك *


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 أبريل 2014)

جيلان قال:


> شكله حلو اوى تحسها شبه المسلات
> اصلى اخر مرة رحت الصعيد كان من حوالى عشر سنين وكانت زيارة مكثفة لاديرة كتير فى يومين فنسيت
> ربنا يباركك شكرا للرد عقبال كل رحلة


الرب يباركك
انا عندي ميزة 
لازم اصور اي حاجة تعجبني واي مكان اثري اشوفة 
شكرا للرد


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 أبريل 2014)

مارياماريا قال:


> *صور جميله اوى يا رمسيس
> بركة اصحاب الاديره الجميله
> دى تكون معانا وتباركك *


*الرب يباركك 
نورتي الموضوع 
شكرا لمشاركتك الغالية 
اة الدير دة روحتة من زمان 
وكان ليا صور هناك 
ولما روحت مصر 
قولت لازم اشوفة تاني 
وربنا وفقني وزورت الدير العظيم دة 




*


----------



## +ماريا+ (7 أبريل 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*ايوه هو الدير ده اللى انا اعرفه 
لكن صور الكنيسه والعمدان واللى شبه النافوره  
اول مره اشوفها 
*


----------



## tamav maria (7 أبريل 2014)

ايه الجمال والروحانيه دي كلها 
انا متأكده لماتدخل دير زي ده تحس انك في السما مش في الارض 
 وما كنتش اتخيل ان دير الانبا كاراس بالجمال ده كله


----------



## AdmanTios (7 أبريل 2014)

*خالص الشكر أخي الغالي للدعوة بالمُشاركة
و نوال بركة زيارة هذه الأماكن المُقدسة ...

تعيش و تزور أخي الغالي و تُمتعنا ببركة أعمالك
و صورك الحصرية لهذه الأماكن المُقدسة ..

مودتي و إحترامي
*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 أبريل 2014)

مارياماريا قال:


> *ايوه هو الدير ده اللى انا اعرفه
> لكن صور الكنيسه والعمدان واللى شبه النافوره
> اول مره اشوفها
> *


يبقي انتي مركزتيش علي
الدير انا مصورة كامل 






طيب فاكرة البير بتاع المية 
دة 





طيب شوفتي النقش الفرعوني في السلم 
دة 




طيب فاكرة 
الصورة دي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 أبريل 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> ايه الجمال والروحانيه دي كلها
> انا متأكده لماتدخل دير زي ده تحس انك في السما مش في الارض
> وما كنتش اتخيل ان دير الانبا كاراس بالجمال ده كله


دي صورة المذبح الاثري في دير 
الانبا شنودة 
بركة صلواتة تكون معاكي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 أبريل 2014)

AdmanTios قال:


> *خالص الشكر أخي الغالي للدعوة بالمُشاركة
> و نوال بركة زيارة هذه الأماكن المُقدسة ...
> 
> تعيش و تزور أخي الغالي و تُمتعنا ببركة أعمالك
> ...


الرب يباركك
نورت الموضوع بمشاركتك الغالية
التي ضافت لموضوعي روعة وجمالا


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 أبريل 2014)

​*اديرة جميلة جدا كلها 
تعيش وتزور يا رمسيس 
بركة اﻻماكن المقدسة تكون معانا
*


----------



## بايبل333 (7 أبريل 2014)

التصوير جميل ربنا يباركك بيصراحة انا حاسس انى ذهبت اليهم هناك 
ربنا يبارركك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 أبريل 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> ​*اديرة جميلة جدا كلها
> تعيش وتزور يا رمسيس
> بركة اﻻماكن المقدسة تكون معانا
> *


الرب يباركك
نورتي الموضوع بمشاركتك الغالية 
بركة وصلاة القديسين تكون معك 
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 أبريل 2014)

بايبل333 قال:


> التصوير جميل ربنا يباركك بيصراحة انا حاسس انى ذهبت اليهم هناك
> ربنا يبارركك


شكرا لزوقك
نورت الموضوع بمشاركتك الغالية 
الرب يباركك


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 أبريل 2014)

ايه العسل دة 

يُثبت


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 أبريل 2014)

ABOTARBO قال:


> ايه العسل دة
> 
> يُثبت


شكرا مشرفنا الغالي علي التثبيت 
الرب يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك 
بس المشكلة اني مقدرتش انزل 
غير 25 صورة فقط 
مفيش حل


----------



## bent el noor (7 أبريل 2014)

مش عارفه اختار ايه ولا ايه من الصور اعلق عليها انا مش عاوزةأكتب مشاركة تبقى موضوع 
مافيش احلى من كدة روحانيه ومتعه 
زى مادايما بنقول اننا بننزل مصر علشان ناخد جرعه روحية كبيرة تقوينا فى الغربة 
تعيش وتزور رمسيس 
بس ياترى افتكرتنا بورقه كدة عليها اسمائنا تحت اى مزار من اللى روحتهم ؟؟؟؟ هه
ميرسي كتير لمشاركتنا بالجمال اللى بجد اكتر من رائع و ًالتصوير كمان  زى المحترفين 
ربنا يباركك ويعوضك


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 أبريل 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> شكرا مشرفنا الغالي علي التثبيت
> الرب يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك
> بس المشكلة اني مقدرتش انزل
> غير 25 صورة فقط
> مفيش حل



نزل الباقى فى مشاركات تانية 

وضيف لينك كل مشاركة فى اول البوست فهمتنى ؟

لو لا يبقى ضيف باقى الصور ععادى فى نفس الموضوع وانا هعملهملك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 أبريل 2014)

ممكن انزل الصور وانتا 
ضيفهم براحتك 
زي ما وعدت


لو لا يبقى ضيف باقى الصور ععادى فى نفس الموضوع وانا هعملهملك 
كدة المشكلة اتحلت شكرا ابو تربو 

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 أبريل 2014)

bent el noor قال:


> مش عارفه اختار ايه ولا ايه من الصور اعلق عليها انا مش عاوزةأكتب مشاركة تبقى موضوع
> مافيش احلى من كدة روحانيه ومتعه
> زى مادايما بنقول اننا بننزل مصر علشان ناخد جرعه روحية كبيرة تقوينا فى الغربة
> تعيش وتزور رمسيس
> ...


طبعا افتكرتكم واحد واحد وواحدة واحدة
وأضأت في كل دير شمعة بأسم منتديات الكنيسة 
وصليت هناك للمنتدي واعضاءة والقائمين بالادارة كلهم واتمنيت ان ربنا يحقق امنياتنا كلنا 
وذكرت ناس بالاسم ان ربنا يوفقة في حياتة المستقبلية


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 أبريل 2014)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 أبريل 2014)

*يااه اخيرا يارمسييس طلعتنا رحلة معاك من رحلاتك الرائعه

لا والمره دي مش اي رحلة
دي رحلة في مصر 
وبالتحديد سوهاج
يعني احلي اماكن
واحلي اديرة

شكرا جدا رمسيس ليك
وعلي الرحله الجميله
اللي اسعدتني كتير بجد

بركة الاماكن العظيمة دي تكون معاك 
وتعيش وتزور وتزورنا معاك 

*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 أبريل 2014)

ايه ده كله ايه ده كله

يجد يا بيسو يبختك انك اخدت بركة الاماكن ديه كلها

عقبالنا ​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 أبريل 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *يااه اخيرا يارمسييس طلعتنا رحلة معاك من رحلاتك الرائعه
> 
> لا والمره دي مش اي رحلة
> دي رحلة في مصر
> ...


الرب يباركك
دة كمان فية صور تاني 
بأذن الله هنزلهم 
نورتي الموضوع 
شكرا للمشاركة الغالية 
التي اسعددتني 
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 أبريل 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> ايه ده كله ايه ده كله
> 
> يجد يا بيسو يبختك انك اخدت بركة الاماكن ديه كلها
> 
> عقبالنا ​


بطل أررررررر
انا بقعد 3 شهور او اربعة 
في مصر 
انتا عايش فيها 
مين اللي بيقر علي التاني 
هههههههههههه
نورت الموضوع يا كيمو 
شكرا للمشاركة الغالية 




​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 أبريل 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 أبريل 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 أبريل 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 أبريل 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 أبريل 2014)




----------



## مينا اميل كامل (7 أبريل 2014)

يا جمبري يا كبير

صورة تحفة ما تلقطهاش غير عدسة فنان

وبارع كمان ورؤيتك فوق الجميل


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 أبريل 2014)

مينا اميل كامل قال:


> يا جمبري يا كبير
> 
> صورة تحفة ما تلقطهاش غير عدسة فنان
> 
> وبارع كمان ورؤيتك فوق الجميل


شكرا يا مينا 
لكلامك الرائع 
الرب يباركك
نورت الموضوع


----------



## candy shop (7 أبريل 2014)

ايه الروعه والجمال ده 
بركه كبيره اوى 
شكراا رمسيس 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2014)

*رحلة مباركة ومجهود رائع ومحبتك حلوة التى جعلتك تشاركنا فيها​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 أبريل 2014)

candy shop قال:


> ايه الروعه والجمال ده
> بركه كبيره اوى
> شكراا رمسيس
> ربنا يباركك​


الرب يباركك
نورتي الموضوع 
شكرا لمشاركتك الغالية 
وشكر للتشجيع 
اللي انا مستحكهوش 

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 أبريل 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *رحلة مباركة ومجهود رائع ومحبتك حلوة التى جعلتك تشاركنا فيها​*


*الرب يباركك يا استاذي الغالي 
وشكرا لكلامك المشجع لضعفي 
الرب يبارك حضرتك 
*


----------



## روزا فكري (7 أبريل 2014)

وحشتنا رحلاتك الجميله يارمسيس اللي بتمتعنا بيها
وبناخد منها بركه كبيره
موضوع جميل والصور جميله جدا
ربنا يباركك يارمسيس وتعيش وتزور​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 أبريل 2014)

روزا فكري قال:


> وحشتنا رحلاتك الجميله يارمسيس اللي بتمتعنا بيها
> وبناخد منها بركه كبيره
> موضوع جميل والصور جميله جدا
> ربنا يباركك يارمسيس وتعيش وتزور​


الرب يباركك
نورتي الموضوع 
شكرا للمشاركة الغالية 
محدش دخل الموضوع من غير ما يدفع تقييم 
غيرك انتي وابو تربو 
بس ابو تربو قال يثبت 
دي كفاية 
بس فين تقييمك انتي 

​


----------



## روزا فكري (7 أبريل 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> الرب يباركك
> نورتي الموضوع
> شكرا للمشاركة الغالية
> محدش دخل الموضوع من غير ما يدفع تقييم
> ...


بس كده من عينيا ثواني والتقييم هايكون موجود بصراحه الموضوع يستاهل


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 أبريل 2014)

روزا فكري قال:


> بس كده من عينيا ثواني والتقييم هايكون موجود بصراحه الموضوع يستاهل


شوفتي الموضوع كلة 
دة لسة مخلصشي 
لية توابع 
هههههههههههه
الرب يباركك 
نورتي الموضوع


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (7 أبريل 2014)

روووووووووووووووووووعه 
فين الباقي لسه في كتييييييييييييير اماكن ^_^ في دير الانبا شنوده
تعيش وتزور وميرسي للموضوع الحلو جدااااا دا 
ربنا يكون معاك 
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 أبريل 2014)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> روووووووووووووووووووعه
> فين الباقي لسه في كتييييييييييييير اماكن ^_^ في دير الانبا شنوده
> تعيش وتزور وميرسي للموضوع الحلو جدااااا دا
> ربنا يكون معاك
> ​


شوفي المشاركات هتلاقي منزلة كامل 
وكمان فية شوية محتفظ بيهم علي جنب 
علشان الحسد 
نورتي الموضوع 
شكرا للمشاركة


----------



## النهيسى (8 أبريل 2014)

*روعه   روعه روعه روعه روعه روعه*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 أبريل 2014)

النهيسى قال:


> *روعه   روعه روعه روعه روعه روعه*​[/QUOTE
> الرب يباركك يا استاذي
> نورت الموضوع
> بمشاركتك الغالية


----------



## Bent el Massih (8 أبريل 2014)

*يا بختك اخي انت لتزور الاماكن المباركه دي
اذكرنا في صلاتك 
ميرسي لمشاركتنا الصور
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 أبريل 2014)

Bent el Massih قال:


> *يا بختك اخي انت لتزور الاماكن المباركه دي
> اذكرنا في صلاتك
> ميرسي لمشاركتنا الصور
> ربنا يباركك​*


الرب يباركك
نورتي الموضوع 
شكرا للمشاركة الغالية 
دة بس شوية صور كدة 
يعني الباقي افضل بكتير 
وربنا يوعدك وتزوري


----------



## كليماندوس (17 أبريل 2015)

*دخلت اعمل " سياحة داخلية " عبر الموضوع و لاستمتع بالصور - لكن يا خساره لم تظهر عندى الصور !!!*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أبريل 2015)

وانا كمان. خلت من التليفون مش باينه عندي مش عارف السبب من التليفون ولا حاجه تاني


----------

